# Open Tank fish suggestions



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello All

I need fish suggestion for my 100gal Open Top planted tank.Lighting will be 4 HOTH(54W) hanging hood , Substrate aquasoil amazonia and EI dosing.

Keeping the open top and high CO2 level in my tank which fish and how any can I safely keep?

Another factor is water temp in summer climbing up to 30C.

I love big schools of small sized tetras/rasboras and may be few clown loaches.

Thanks in advance.

Sugata


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

No cardinal tetras have ever jumped out of my 72 gal open top in almost a year. Nor have any of my Gold Tetras. Many Penguin Tetras have. As have Red-finned Danios. Lots of Espei Rasbora have but I still have two that have not for almost 4 months now. 

That's my recent experience....


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey guys 

I dont want fish to jump ---never.

I see so many planted Open Top tanks How do they manage?

Whats the secret?

Sugata


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

The secret is not to buy pencilfish and hatchetfish.


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

If you are pumping Co2, just keep an eye out for the fish. If they hang about at the top, you have to turn the gas down. For jumpers, avoid fish like hatchets and splashing tetra. You'll be fine with most tetras, but if ever the cardinal decides on a leap of faith, check the water condition.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Thanks for the responses.Well I intend to keep the following 

1.Rasboras(harlequin) -for the patterns they make in schools 

2. Rummynose Tetra -for the tight schools and fast movement

3.Neon Tetra-for the look and small size and (hopefully schooling) 

Can someone suggest a better combination ?

Also for cleaning/algae eating any suggestions please. I loved my group of SAE and clown loaches.They are entertainers They also grow too big . 

Any smaller entertainers to go with the tetras and rasboras ?

Thanks in advance

Sugata


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

erijnal said:


> The secret is not to buy pencilfish and hatchetfish.


4 pencilfish I've had in mine for about 5 months now have never jumped...


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi 

One calculation tells me that for 100 gal tank ,91 inch fish length is OK.

For safety due high CO2 may be I will restrict myself to 60 inch only.

Hope thats OK?

Sugata


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd suggest avoiding kilifish and yoyo loaches too. They seem to be good jumpers.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've kept Kuli loaches in open-top tanks for years. Very entertaining and they don't grow big. I've also have gold and cardinal tetras no jumping.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

In a planted tank, you can increase the fishload. In my 100gals, I have 35 Cardinals, 35 Black neon, 30, Rasbora Hengeli, 16 Black Phantom, 2 SAE, 1 5-inch pleco, 12 mollies/platys.

Its ways over the recommended limit, but my Ammonia/Nitrites are zero. I get 20-30ppm Nitrtates though, so I try to adjust my dosing. CO2 is 15-20ppm


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow

Sounds like my dream tank

Do you mind sharing a pic.

Regards

ame


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I keep a small group of both rummy nose tetras and serpae tetras in my open top 75. To date not one of either of those two have jumped. 

I did however have quite a few espe's rasboras commit suicide last winter for no apparent reason. 

Since you asked about algae eating fish I'll just throw what I have out there: Otto cats, & bristlenose Pleco's. The latter is my favorite of the two, and quite a hit amongst my guests. I keep only one and its always a thing to try and find him. We all like him 'cause of his spikes on his face.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Let me check the possibilities.

Thanks for your responses.

Sugata


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I really enjoy my glass cats. They school well and have never jumped out. It is always fun finding them and the way they move and feed is entertaining. Also I have had good results with the emperor tetras, they do not school as well, but the colors and finnage make up for it in my book.

Karebear


----------

